# Central Congregation UCC



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

From my in laws church website:

_Central Worship Experience



Worship at Central is a corporate expression of our three core values: extravagant welcome, continuing testament, and changing lives.  The two weekly worship services have both common elements and their individual flavor.

Communion: we practice an "open table" (no one is turned away). We receive the elements by intinction: worshippers come forward, receive a piece of bread and dip it in a common chalice of juice. A gluten-free option is available  and the celebrant will bring the elements to those in the pews who need it brought to them.We celebrate Communion every week at the 8:30 Service and the first Sunday of the month at the 11:00 Service._

I found this fascinating.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> From my in laws church website:
> 
> _Central Worship Experience
> 
> ...



Why?

It's the spirit of the communion, not the content, that matters.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothing surprises me about the UCC.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 17, 2015)

I find it hilarious. Not sure why. I am still smiling.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Why?
> 
> It's the spirit of the communion, not the content, that matters.




That might depend on who you're talking to.  Some folks take that cracker and wine seriously and have strict regulations about it.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe it was a typo.
They probably meant it to say "a glutton-free option is available"


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> That might depend on who you're talking to.  Some folks take that cracker and wine seriously and have strict regulations about it.



Some people also take other aspects of the faith to different heights. It's nothing new.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

660griz said:


> I find it hilarious. Not sure why. I am still smiling.



They seem a sensible bunch.  Alot of their progressivism flies in the face of traditional worship.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Nothing surprises me about the UCC.




In your opinion do you think they are doing the Devil's work?


----------



## 660griz (Jun 17, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> They seem a sensible bunch.  Alot of their progressivism flies in the face of traditional worship.



I am sure they are. I guess the "gluten free" flesh of Christ got me.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

660griz said:


> I am sure they are. I guess the "gluten free" flesh of Christ got me.



I didn't think about it in those terms, but seeing this I can't help but


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 17, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> In your opinion do you think they are doing the Devil's work?



Regarding homosexuality, yes.

They are a very liberal church.  They are liberal not only theologically but also politically.  (I have heard them described as a political party that meets every Sunday.)  Like all liberals, they basically get everything wrong.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 17, 2015)

Is this it?

http://ccuccatl.net/


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

660griz said:


> I am sure they are. I guess the "gluten free" flesh of Christ got me.





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I didn't think about it in those terms, but seeing this I can't help but




That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://ccuccatl.net/



Yeah.  Check out _MId-Week offerings, Table Talk_.  That's my in-laws.  Bill has been trying to get me over there forever.  I should go one time.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Regarding homosexuality, yes.
> 
> They are a very liberal church.  They are liberal not only theologically but also politically.  (I have heard them described as a political party that meets every Sunday.)  Like all liberals, they basically get everything wrong.



I think their pastor is a lesbian.


----------

